# SOUCIS ENORME Aavec mon iBook G4



## stofiscool (1 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous !!!

Voilà, j'ai un gros soucis avec mon iBook G4. on peut dire que je commence bien l'année 2006...J'avais pas besoin de ça....

Il marchait super bien jusqu'à avant-hier. J'ai commencé par avoir des petits soucis avec le son, j'ai mes toutes petites enceintes incorporées qui grésillaient, du coup ça me coupait le son, ça revenait etc...

Je me suis dis, c'est pas bien grave, ça va surement revenir à la normale.
Ce matin, j'ai allumé mon mac, plus de son du tout !!!! (hé hé !!!!), en tant que musicien, ça la fou mal de plus avoir de son....mais bon....ceci étant c pas le plus important car j'ai eu bien pire et c'est à n'y rien comprendre !!!!

J'ai regardé quand même dans les configurations sons pour voir s'i par mégarde je n'aurais pas activé ou désactivé quelque chose. apparemment non.
Autre hic : le Mac n'a pas détecté mes enceintes internes.
Bon....puis d'un coup, il s'est mis à cherché et il les a reconnus (au bout de 10 min quand même).

Bref, je ne m'étends pas, une fois reconnu, le Mac s'est remis à cherché, cherché, cherché (vous savez avec la petite boule de couleur bien chiante qui tourne !!!!)
Ben là, il a bugué puisqu'il a cherché pendant au moins un quart d'heure. Impossible de fermer toute mes sessions ouvertes.
J'ai donc rebooter mon ordi...

C'est la que le gros problème a surgi : depuis, lorsque je rallume mon iBook, le ventilo fait un bordel monstre, l'écran ne s'allume plus, je n'ai plus rien....

Allez comprendre quelque chose !!!!

Je suis donc dégouté, je sais pas quoi faire, donc est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une réponse éventuelle à me donner sur ce problème ? d'où cela peut-il venir ?
J'espère que ce n'est pas très grave, ça fait depuis aout que je l'ai donc...
Donc si vous pouviez m'apporter ou m'éclairer sur une cause éventuelle à ce souci, ça serait très sympa, sinon demain, je l'emmène chez un revendeur apple pour voir.

Merci beaucoup (et excusez si c un peu long.....)


----------



## vonstroheim2 (1 Janvier 2006)

Ben il est mort, comme le mien depuis le 24/12.

Apparemment les ibook G4 ont le même soucis de carte mère défaillante, comme leurs prédécesseurs G3. Voir par exemple http://www.the-set.com/ibook-dilemma/first-post


----------



## stofiscool (1 Janvier 2006)

salut, merci d'avoir répondu.

J'espère que t'es pas sérieux là ? 
Non car si il est franchement mort, je me pends....;
Il est tout neuf, il date du mois d'Aout.

Crois-tu que c'est rattrapable, ou récupérable quand même ? 
Ya bien une solution non ?

Sérieux là, j'ai les boules graves


----------



## macarel (1 Janvier 2006)

stofiscool a dit:
			
		

> salut, merci d'avoir répondu.
> 
> J'espère que t'es pas sérieux là ?
> Non car si il est franchement mort, je me pends....;
> ...


Direction SAV, t'es encore sous garantie non? depuis aout.....


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2006)

Essayes de zapper le PRAM en faisant...

Redémarres la machine en tenant appuyez les touches alt+pomme+p+r, et les maintenir jusqu'a entendre 7 fois le dong... puis redémarres complètement la machine...


----------



## stofiscool (1 Janvier 2006)

Re !!!

Merci pour les conseils mais ça veut toujours pas fonctionner.
Je n'entends pas les 7 dongs...(vu que j'ai eu des soucis de sons avant si tu as lu tout mon post)
Aucun changment. Il s'allume, le ventilo tourne avec un bruit et un souffle que j'avais jamais eu avant.

Le souci c'est que mon mac, je l'ai acheté directement chez apple par le net.
Je sais donc pas comment faire jouer le sav, j'ai du mal à trouver des infos sur le site d'apple pour contacter un technicien.

Sinon, j'ai un magasin agrée apple et mac près de chez moi, je vais leur emmener.

J'ai vu aussi un article chez apple pour les soucis de réparation de carte mère de certains ibook fabriqués entre 2001 et 2003.
Croyez-vous que cela se reprodui avec les ibook actuels ?

je suis déboussolé et je ne sais quoi faire.


----------



## cameleone (1 Janvier 2006)

Le mieux à faire est d'appeler Apple (le numéro de téléphone est sur le site). Ils te donneront la marche à suivre (amener l'appareil en centre agréé ou bien le retourner chez Apple).


----------



## stofiscool (1 Janvier 2006)

Merci du conseil, c ce que je vais faire demain si je n'ai plus de solution.

Auter question : Si j'effectue une réinitialisation, cela pourrait-il résoudre mon problème ?
Quels sont les risque de cette manipulation ?


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2006)

stofiscool a dit:
			
		

> Re !!!
> 
> Merci pour les conseils mais ça veut toujours pas fonctionner.
> Je n'entends pas les 7 dongs...(vu que j'ai eu des soucis de sons avant si tu as lu tout mon post)
> Aucun changment. Il s'allume, le ventilo tourne avec un bruit et un souffle que j'avais jamais eu avant.


Et j'ai bien lu mais j'espérais que le fait de zapper le PRAM ça permettrait de tout réinitialiser et donc retrouver aussi le son.



			
				stofiscool a dit:
			
		

> Le souci c'est que mon mac, je l'ai acheté directement chez apple par le net.
> Je sais donc pas comment faire jouer le sav, j'ai du mal à trouver des infos sur le site d'apple pour contacter un technicien.


Comme dit cameleone, contact directement AppleStore, ils vont te passer un technicien pour faire des tests. Et si le problème n'est toujours pas résolu, ils vont te proposer de récupérer ta machine pour la réparation...

Est-ce que tu as ajouté de la mémoire ou tu as pris juste la version de base...


----------



## stofiscool (1 Janvier 2006)

Oui, mais c'est ce que je vais faire demain appeller chez apple store.
Merci pour vos conseils, je vous tiendrais au courant.

Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai fait rajouter de la mémoire oui.
Je n'ai pas pris le iBook de base.
J'ai fais rajouter de la mémoire et 20 Go de capacité disque voilà.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Janvier 2006)

Alors un test si tu n'as pas trop peur... si tu as deux barrettes de mémoire, essayes en enlevant une barrette à la fois. C'est peut-être une des barrettes qui est HS...


----------



## cameleone (2 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Alors un test si tu n'as pas trop peur... si tu as deux barrettes de mémoire, essayes en enlevant une barrette à la fois. C'est peut-être une des barrettes qui est HS...



Vu que c'est un iBook, il ne pourra enlever de toutes façons qu'une seule barette, celle qu'il a ajoutée ou fait ajouter,  l'autre étant montée d'origine et soudée.


----------



## stofiscool (2 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pensé à ça éventuellement, mais je sais pas.

Le soucis en fait est que je ne vais pas risquer d'enlever une barrette sinon je vais perdre ma garantie vu qu'il y a une étiquette collée à l'endroit de l'ouverture du système.
Et il est bien stipulé dans la garantie que si cette étiquette est arraché, la garantie serait perdue.

Je préfère donc appellé un technicien apple pour faire vérifier le problème.

Merci à tous, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## stofiscool (2 Janvier 2006)

Argggggg, le service technique Apple n'ouvre que demain...
Grrrrrrr !!!!!!

Pfffffffffffff, en plus j'ai tout mon boulot dedans.....;arfffffff
J'en ai besoinnnn !!!!! (lol)

Arg, les boules....


----------



## NightWalker (2 Janvier 2006)

Tu ne perd pas la garantie si tu ajoutes ou enlève la barrette de mémoire...


----------



## cameleone (2 Janvier 2006)

stofiscool a dit:
			
		

> Le soucis en fait est que je ne vais pas risquer d'enlever une barrette sinon je vais perdre ma garantie vu qu'il y a une étiquette collée à l'endroit de l'ouverture du système.
> Et il est bien stipulé dans la garantie que si cette étiquette est arraché, la garantie serait perdue.



C'est étrange, cette histoire d'étiquette, car comme le dit Nightwalker, le remplacement/upgrade de ram fait partie des opérations réalisables par l'utilisateur selon Apple, et par conséquent n'affecte pas la garantie... Tu es bien sûr d'avoir regardé au bon endroit (trappe à dévisser après avoir déconnecté la carte AirPort sous le clavier) ?


----------



## stofiscool (2 Janvier 2006)

EUh....effectivement je pense que vous avez raison....

Ceci dit j'y connais pas grand chose dans le mac, j'ai pas envie de faire une bêtise, je sais pas où sont placées les barrettes donc je préfère pas y toucher moi même.

Je vais êter patient et attendre demain pour appeler chez apple.


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Janvier 2006)

je rebondis sur ce post pour poser une question: y a t il un problème avec les ibook G4...le mien aura un an au debut du mois de février prochain et je commence à m'inquiéter après la lecture des posts précédents. je n'arrive pas à déterminer si mon ibook fait partie d'une série aux cartes mère défaillantes...


----------



## stephane6646 (2 Janvier 2006)

je viens de voir que ça conernait les ibook g4 précédents; le mien est un ibook g4 14", 1.33 mhz...mais il n'emêche que je suis inquiet...


----------



## vendonah (2 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

effectivement il y a peut être un problème de carte mère sur les iBook: deux de mes amies ayant acheté un iBook cet été ont connue ce genre de problème, résolu par le sav de apple avec plus ou moins de retard...

Le mien date de juin. Pourvu que ça le concerne pas, pourvu que ça le concerne pas...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Vu que vous demandé si il a rajouté une memoire ou pas, c'est pourquoi ? Y a des probleme si on en rajoute ou pas ?


----------



## vonstroheim2 (3 Janvier 2006)

Si l'ibook n'aime pas la mémoire qu'on lui rajoute, il peut planter.


----------



## stofiscool (3 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous, je viens aux nouvelles de mon iBook...

J'ai appéllé Apple ce matin, ils m'ont conseillé d'appoter mon iBook chez un revendeur/réparateur agrée.
Ca tombe bien j'en ai un à moins d'un km de chez moi...(le seul de mon bled !!!!OUF)

Voilà donc je l'apporte cet après-midi et je verrai bien, en espérant que ce ne soit pas trop grave.

Merci encore pour vos conseil, je vous retiendrai au courant.

A plus


----------



## bilou2612 (3 Janvier 2006)

salut tout le monde!

ce probleme d'ibook concerne quelle génération?  

le mien est un G4 1,07 ghz et a un ptit peu plus d'un an maintenant..

mirci d'avance!


----------



## stofiscool (3 Janvier 2006)

RE SALUT A TOUS !!!!

Un miracle s'est procuit et c'est à n'y rien comprendre....
J'ai essayé une dernière tentative pour l'allumer avant de l'emmener cher le réparateur agrée et là....MIRACLE....il s'est allumé sans aucun souci...

Fini le souffle énorme du ventilo et fini l'écran noir !!!!
Je n'y comprend absoluement rien...
J'ai regardé dedans, je n'ai rien perdu, le système ne m'a précisé aucune d"faillance quelconque...

       

Mystère et boule de gomme....

Parcontre, j'ai toujours un problème de son, je n'en ai plus du tout, pourtant, j'ai vérifié, rien n'est désactivé dans mes paramètres sons, rien a changé par rapport à avant.
Là parcontre je sais pas si ce sont mes encientes qui sont nazes car avant que le soucis de démarrage n'arrive, les enceintes grésillaient de temps en temps, le son coupait, revenait, coupait etc...

Je pense que je vais quand même l'emmener pour le faire vérifier, de toute façon ça ne me coutera rien puisqu'il est encore sous garantie.

Voilà pour les nouvelles...ceci étant ce souci reste encore mystère et j'espère qu'ilne se reproduira pas.

Pour répondre au dernier post, moi c'est un iBook G4 14 pouces / 1.42GHZ / 768 / 80 Go / SD /APX BT avec le dernier OS X tiger.
Je ne sais pas si il fait aussi partie de la génération où les problèmes de carte mère ont eu lieu.


----------



## Scotch (17 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
je relance ce topic parce que j'ai justement un piti probleme avec mon  ibook...
Il y a une semaine, un beau matin, il a carrement pas démarré du tout. J'avais beau appuyer sur la touche "start", rien a faire, rien ne se passait.
J'ai appelé Apple. On m'a dit que ce serait, à priori, la carte mere qui aurait laché. Pourtant, après vérif du "technicien apple", le mien ne fait pas parti des Ibook à problemes, auquel cas il aurait été expedié direct au SAV Apple... (achete en Aout dernier avec Apple Care). 
J'ai donc du l'amener moi meme dans un "Apple Centre", 120 bornes aller/retour, dans un magasin IC pour ceux qui connaissent... (Acceuil pas cool du tout soit dit en passant, j'ai eu l'impression de les faire ch*er grave), ils m'ont demandé 30 euros de "frais d'ouverture de dossier":mouais:
J'ai pas aimé du tout. Sous prétexte que je l'ai pas acheté chez eux, ils se réservent le droit de te demander 30 euros...
Bref, moi qui pensait m'etre protégé de ce genre de déconvenues en prenant l'AppleCare à 300 euros  
Je sens que je m'engage dans une pénible histoire avec Apple... J'espere me tromper.
D'apres mes recherches sur le net, les Ibook on l'air d'avoir beaucoup de problèmes de carte mère.....


----------



## vincmyl (17 Janvier 2006)

C'est vraiment pas cool pour les 30 euros et meme pour ton pb tout court


----------



## TheAxeEffect (24 Janvier 2006)

vonstroheim2 a dit:
			
		

> Si l'ibook n'aime pas la mémoire qu'on lui rajoute, il peut planter.


 
Je confirme. Rajout d'une barette 1Go puis qqs mois après, plantage complet de l'ibook.
Cause incriminée par SAV Apple: la barette.


----------



## Bullwei (24 Janvier 2006)

moi je vais faire rajouter de la ram par apple sur l'apple store risq je risque aussi le plantaje?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange, cette histoire d'étiquette, car comme le dit Nightwalker, le remplacement/upgrade de ram fait partie des opérations réalisables par l'utilisateur


 Pas sur les portables !


----------



## xdielikeadevilx (27 Janvier 2006)

oh que oui sur les portables....
c'est même tout decrit dans le manuel de l'utilisateur...


----------



## Mickjagger (29 Janvier 2006)

Scotch a dit:
			
		

> J'ai appelé Apple. On m'a dit que ce serait, à priori, la carte mere qui aurait laché. Pourtant, après vérif du "technicien apple", le mien ne fait pas parti des Ibook à problemes, auquel cas il aurait été expedié direct au SAV Apple... (achete en Aout dernier avec Apple Care).
> J'ai donc du l'amener moi meme dans un "Apple Centre", 120 bornes aller/retour, dans un magasin IC pour ceux qui connaissent... (Acceuil pas cool du tout soit dit en passant, j'ai eu l'impression de les faire ch*er grave), ils m'ont demandé 30 euros de "frais d'ouverture de dossier":mouais:
> J'ai pas aimé du tout. Sous prétexte que je l'ai pas acheté chez eux, ils se réservent le droit de te demander 30 euros...
> Bref, moi qui pensait m'etre protégé de ce genre de déconvenues en prenant l'AppleCare à 300 euros



Euh j'ai l'impression que le mec d'Apple fait n'importe quoi! Que ça soit un iBook qui soit dans une série à problèmes ou non ça change rien! Il redémarre pas, un point c'est tout. Et si tu as pris l'AppleCare c'etait a EUX (enfin TNT et cie) de venir le chercher avec un carton... Tu payes pas 300 boules pour aller te déplacer, c'est dingue ça! A ta place j'aurai gueulé un peu et demandé un responsable...

Quant à IC pareil, abus total, ils ont pas le droit de te demander du fric quand ta machine est sous garantie à moins qu'ils te proposent un service spécial. Sur Paris certaines boites de réparation le font mais en contrepartie d'une prise en charge immédiate. Là je peux encore comprendre... Mais quand j'ai eu un problème de firewire, j'ai fini par trouver Alis qui propose un système où ils te filent un RDV (faut attendre qq jours) tu déposes la machine et voilà, pas de thunes dépensées si elle est sous garantie! Mais pas question de marcher dans le système "je paye" pour un truc qui devrait être gratuit.


Concernant l'installation de barettes sur un iBook par exemple, la jolie sérigraphie qui montre comment ont clipse la batterie dans son emplacement est pas là pour rien!! Et c'est evidemment faisable par n'importe qui sans changer quoi que ce soit à la garantie.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2006)

xdielikeadevilx a dit:
			
		

> oh que oui sur les portables....
> c'est même tout decrit dans le manuel de l'utilisateur...


Ba euuhhh...
C'est un tech de chez IC qui m'a dit ça, mais p'tete qu'il m'a bien regardé et a jugé que ça valait mieux...


----------



## Komac (30 Janvier 2006)

jrboulay a dit:
			
		

> Ba euuhhh...
> C'est un tech de chez IC qui m'a dit ça, mais p'tete qu'il m'a bien regardé et a jugé que ça valait mieux...



    c'est à ce point là ?

:rose:  sorry


----------



## Jose Culot (30 Janvier 2006)

Pas sur les portables !


SI.......iBook G4 combo....j'ai ajouté 500 Mo au mien....pas de prob.


----------



## cameleone (30 Janvier 2006)

jrboulay a dit:
			
		

> Ba euuhhh...
> C'est un tech de chez IC qui m'a dit ça, mais p'tete qu'il m'a bien regardé et a jugé que ça valait mieux...



A mon avis, il a surtout jugé que ça valait mieux de te facturer une intervention que tout utilisateur est à même de réaliser, et d'empocher par là même quelques euros... ou encore de te dissuader d'acheter le module de ram ailleurs que chez eux, sur le net par exemple.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, il a surtout jugé que ça valait mieux de te facturer une intervention que tout utilisateur est à même de réaliser, et d'empocher par là même quelques euros... ou encore de te dissuader d'acheter le module de ram ailleurs que chez eux, sur le net par exemple.



Bingo ! J'avais aussi pris une barette de 1 Go...


----------

